# New Member



## redwood664 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello all, Im new to the site.  Hope to learn as much as possible on my quest to grow.  thank you.  I've heard a lot about Metha-drol extreme.  Im curious as to weather anyone has had any real world experience with this product and if so did it help promote good muscle gains in just four weeks?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 18, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*redwood664* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 18, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 18, 2012)

Welcome to the board brother


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 18, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 18, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Feb 18, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## charley (Feb 18, 2012)

Welcome to IM............


----------



## Kimi (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi, how are you?


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey, whats up?


----------



## Dath (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !

See your already an elite member as well
Some great reviews with methadrol extreme, no personnel experience YET though. See you in the forums.


----------

